# Menapause-mood swings. HELP!!



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Posted 07 August 2006 10:48 PM I am 47 today. Been in prei-menapause for a few years now. Done all together naturally for 10 months. I do get some hot flashes not bad, I can take them. DO get some night sweets, again I can deal with them. It is my mood swings that are REALLY getting to me. I am ready to kill someone. I kid you not. I go from being okay to being a witch in a second. I am also having anxiety attacks. I feel like this perosn has taken over my body.I hate everyone right now and could just sit and cry.Any ideas on help?? Please! I am begging here. Are any of you on hormones? DO they really help for the mood swings? DO they make you sick? Are they like anti depressants and make you feel all weird? I cannot seem to find alot on how they make you feel. Only the bad things they can cause. I am open to any ideas here. This is awful. I am going to end up in divorice court and on the front page of our news paper for killing someone.HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

This stage of life can be difficult to say the least. Mood swings, anxiety, hot flashes are all part of the cycle and can start when peri-menapause starts. Check with your doc, yes there are meds that can help, but there might be other options as well. Do a little research of your own on the net as well. In the mean time try not to kill anyone, I know at times that can be a tall order. Take care.


----------

